# hunt pictures!



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

lets see some of your best huntin pictures from this year. this is one of mine from oklahoma, over thanksgiving. lots of gadwall and wigeion








and also double band, but the money band was expired!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

nice birds never seen a double band thats cool


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a few.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

just my favorites


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

nice pictures guys! keep em comin


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I like that last pic teamdank with the guns up in the air. Awesome looking spread too.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's the last 6 days hunts at Paul's Pond;


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Now That's a Duck Hunt. Good Work!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Can I get an internet scout report on the location of those duck hunts. Looks like a blast! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Pasco, Wa 99301


----------



## honkerwacker (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Can I hunt with you guys?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

wow looks like old foagies can shoot birds in the new day and age, hahah just kidding guys, awesome pics :beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

I didn't get to go hunting this year, but everyone's pics are great!


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's the last 2 days hunt at Paul's Pond:


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Mallard pond huh.....


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

And Tony Dean says theres no ducks.

Way to go out there Washington guys, 2 days left in Wisconsins season and we are totally froze up, the last two weeks were awesome up til Thursday this week.

Oh well, hammer them while you can and hope for water in Canada next spring!

WR


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

You think maybe i could come and hunt pauls pond too??? :lol: 
Those are some great times there.... Congrats!!


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

nice picks everyone i like the double banded mallard good shootin :sniper:


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a couple more from the last couple of days hunts:


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Sure are Pounding the ducks, any bands


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Damn Honker Guide I would hate to be the guy who accidently shoots a hen in your spread! 8)


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

So whats the deal with this pond. Man made? Whats planted? Push birds off in the morning?

Whatever it is its obviously working, need ideas for a "Flicks Pond" someday.....


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

stop making me miss washington--I like SD!! Never saw anything like that in Spokane, though, some days it was close!! :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Here is the info on paul's ponds. I am guessing is referring to Paul Sullivan.

http://www.burbankgoose.com/


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

hopefully all the, you know who's go to washington from now on, I'm stayin.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

oh and decoyer, i think you are right..... judging by the full curl floaters in the pic.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Awesome Pics Lil!! :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Damn chris... thats definitely a hunt to remember.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Lille nice work!! Awesome pics!


----------

